# Is DirecTV cutting bak on credits?



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

The past two years I was able to get $10 credit once a month on my DirecTV account, but they seem to refuse to do it this year.

Has DirecTV been cutting back on these things?

My bill is so high these days. ha-ha.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

mika911 said:


> The past two years I was able to get $10 credit once a month on my DirecTV account, but they seem to refuse to do it this year.
> 
> Has DirecTV been cutting back on these things?
> 
> My bill is so high these days. ha-ha.


it certainly looks like they have cut back on credits


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

yes.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> yes.


I think they are tired of the natives holding out their hands and begging for Baksheesh


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

Yes, and rightfully so.


----------



## MikeekiM (Oct 1, 2006)

mika911 said:


> The past two years I was able to get $10 credit once a month on my DirecTV account, but they seem to refuse to do it this year.
> 
> Has DirecTV been cutting back on these things?
> 
> My bill is so high these days. ha-ha.


So let me get this straight... On an annual basis you used to ask for a monthly $10 credit...and they would process it?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes they have, and they have also tightened down on equipment deals sadly 

It used to be nice to feel special since I was a 10+ year customer and they could help me out a bit (helped me on my upgrade to tivo and gave me HBO for awhile)


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

beavis said:


> Yes, and rightfully so.


Amen, brother.


----------



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

mika911 said:


> The past two years I was able to get $10 credit once a month on my DirecTV account, but they seem to refuse to do it this year.
> 
> Has DirecTV been cutting back on these things?
> 
> My bill is so high these days. ha-ha.


Less than two months ago I received a one time $100 credit and 10 $10 monthly credits for an ugrade to two HR21-100 units & new slimline with free install. This basically gave me a free HR21-100.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

mika911 said:


> Is DirecTV cutting bak on credits?


Are you cutting *back *on the use of the alphabet? ha-ha


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

While I agree that threatening to cancel in order to get credits is unethical, I do not see an issue with simply asking.

For example, calling and saying "My DirecTV bill is averaging over $100/month. I've been a very happy customer for X years, and continue to be one. Is there anything DirecTV can do to help lower that bill a little bit?"

I don't think that's unethical at all - being up front, honest, and simply asking - not demanding - shouldn't be an issue.

Pressing the issue, playing CSR Roulette, gaming the system - yeah, I agree, those are all bad things. But simply asking? That shouldn't be a cause for concern.

There are lots of other avenues in life where prices are negotiable just for asking.


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

They're going to tighten up on crap like this until they make up money spent on new sats, it only makes sense.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Gentlemen and ladies, 

I have deleted several posts that were simply too rude to stand, and the replies to those posts. I apologize if yours was one of them. I ask you all to be "the bigger people" and not lash out at someone for posting an opinion you do not agree with in a tone you don't like.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Getting credits consistently for no reason is like raising the minimum wage. By the time they adjust the prices to offset the cost, you end up behind. If you want to know why your DirecTV bill is so high, look to people that have gotten credits for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

yes, they have cut back because too many people call every month and demand them.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

gregjones said:


> Getting credits consistently for no reason is like raising the minimum wage. By the time they adjust the prices to offset the cost, you end up behind. If you want to know why your DirecTV bill is so high, look to people that have gotten credits for no reason whatsoever.


You're correct sir!


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

gregjones said:


> Getting credits consistently for no reason is like raising the minimum wage. By the time they adjust the prices to offset the cost, you end up behind. If you want to know why your DirecTV bill is so high, look to people that have gotten credits for no reason whatsoever.


Well said sir!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

When you ask for a lower price on a new car, do you worry about how it might raise the price for cars bought by other customers?

When you ask for a lower price when buying a house, do you worry about how it might affect the property values of existing owners in the neighborhood?

When you hire a contractor to remodel your kitchen, do you worry that asking for a lower bid might cost his other customers more? 

When you shop for a $3000 plasma tv, do you try for a discount or ask them to throw in some other items for free? Do you worry about what the discount will do to other customers?

When you shop at an antique store, do you negotiate for a better price? If you do, are you going to hell?

We live in a capitalistic system. Why is it acceptable and the norm to haggle about the price of some items but you're a scummy ******* if you try to haggle on other items? I just hear sour grapes from those who are too lazy or timid to ask for a credit/discount/freebie.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> When you ask for a lower price on a new car, do you worry about how it might raise the price for cars bought by other customers?
> 
> When you ask for a lower price when buying a house, do you worry about how it might affect the property values of existing owners in the neighborhood?
> 
> ...


Well said, Bob.  I think there's a proper way to go about asking for a discount and an improper way. It would be improper, in my opinion, to demand it or threaten to cancel if you don't get it. It would be proper to call and politely ask if there is any discount available. You can't expect it. Just like buying a car - if you go in with a price in mind and they don't want to give it to you, you can either pay the price they're offering or walk away.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> When you ask for a lower price on a new car, do you worry about how it might raise the price for cars bought by other customers?
> 
> When you ask for a lower price when buying a house, do you worry about how it might affect the property values of existing owners in the neighborhood?
> 
> ...


The problem is that you don't buy a car each month or remodel your home each month. You are haggling for a lower price from a company that charges you a monthly fee. The poor sucker that gets stuck paying for your lower price isn't a stranger, it is you.

I don't expect people to pay the price because it is good for others. I do expect them to have the mental capacity to understand that they are paying for their own discount.


----------



## highheater (Aug 30, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> When you ask for a lower price on a new car, do you worry about how it might raise the price for cars bought by other customers?
> 
> When you ask for a lower price when buying a house, do you worry about how it might affect the property values of existing owners in the neighborhood?
> 
> ...


I'd nominate this for the most well-thought-out post of the year.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

highheater said:


> I'd nominate this for the most well-thought-out post of the year.


In none of those examples were you subject to an ongoing monthly fee at the discretion of the other party. You want to negotiate for $10 off for a year? Don't be surprised when the average bill goes up to cover the cost of your discount.

Buying items or paying upfront costs is completely different from getting credits on the monthly bill. The OP described repeatedly getting $10 each month for no reason whatsoever. DirecTV is changing their direction. They are no longer going after people that are high risk. They require deposits for folks with bad credit and have stopped the majority of ridiculous number of credits. If you call and say cancel hoping to bluff your way into a credit, you may end up cancelled these days.

I think closing the loopholes is great and there is a lot of logic behind it. People here complain constantly about the lack of experience and expertise at the CSR level. People playing CSR roulette for discounts waste the time of these CSRs. How many positions are wasted on people vying for another $10 off each month? Maybe if we haggled with the CSRs less, the staffing would be a little less thin. Maybe the likelihood of getting a competent, knowledgeable CSR would be greater if they weren't hired to route a plethora of calls with no customer service need.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

gregjones said:


> Buying items or paying upfront costs is completely different from getting credits on the monthly bill. The OP described repeatedly getting $10 each month for no reason whatsoever. DirecTV is changing their direction. They are no longer going after people that are high risk. They require deposits for folks with bad credit and have stopped the majority of ridiculous number of credits. If you call and say cancel hoping to bluff your way into a credit, you may end up cancelled these days.


I see absolutely no harm in asking if there's flexibility in the pricing.

It has nothing to do with "high risk", or bad credit. It also has nothing to do with threatening to cancel.

I've been a DirecTV customer for 10 years now. I'm definitely not high-risk, and definitely don't have bad credit. I've never had a late payment, have several advanced services & premiums, and have always been an early technology adopter.

However, in years past, I have called and asked if there was any way to reduce cost. They have responded with an offer. I wasn't trying to bluff anyone, I wasn't trying to "pull one over" on anyone. I just simply asked if there was anything that could be done to offset some of my monthly cost - and their answer was yes, we can do that.

I didn't push, didn't keep calling to harass anyone, didn't demand the Retention Department (in fact, I've *never* spoken to Retention. Never had a reason to - I'm not going anywhere.)

I just simply asked. And that's that.

I get a 20% discount off my wireless phone bill - know why? *because I asked!*. I'm an employee of a large company, and as such, my wireless company offers me 20% off my service. It's a "thank you" to both myself & my employer for being loyal customers. I consider any credits I've had previously from DirecTV the same way - as a thank you for being a loyal customer. For remaining with them, even when there are several alternatives.

Where is the issue?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> I see absolutely no harm in asking if there's flexibility in the pricing.
> 
> It has nothing to do with "high risk", or bad credit. It also has nothing to do with threatening to cancel.
> 
> ...


*There is no issue whatsoever. *Your approach is perfectly acceptable to most.


----------



## Downset (Jun 3, 2008)

gregjones said:


> I think closing the loopholes is great and there is a lot of logic behind it. People here complain constantly about the lack of experience and expertise at the CSR level. People playing CSR roulette for discounts waste the time of these CSRs. How many positions are wasted on people vying for another $10 off each month? Maybe if we haggled with the CSRs less, the staffing would be a little less thin. Maybe the likelihood of getting a competent, knowledgeable CSR would be greater if they weren't hired to route a plethora of calls with no customer service need.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> I see absolutely no harm in asking if there's flexibility in the pricing.
> 
> It has nothing to do with "high risk", or bad credit. It also has nothing to do with threatening to cancel.
> 
> ...


Stopping the widespread use of credits and going after clients with better credit history is a DirecTV initiative to improve the "quality" of their customer base. Dish consistently goes after clients on a price basis. DirecTV has made a conscious effort (as documented on their investor calls) to embrace their position as a quality provider. This means fewer random credits, and a smaller percentage of people that receive high-end equipment subsidized by DirecTV.

I did not say anyone was cheating or trying to pull a fast one. I am simply pointing out that all subscribers share the expense of DirecTV. The discounts given will be absorbed by everyone. And any call to customer service requesting a price break takes folks away from fixing service issues. Anyone that calls to get a lower price should not complain about the level of customer service as they are contributing to the problem.


----------



## kevinbuckeye (Sep 9, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with asking for credits. I asked for free superfan to go along with my MLB package ($50 value). They actually gave me $10 off for six months. If this hadn't been done I would not have ordered the package, so it worked out for both parties. I got the MLB and superfan and Directv got $179 bucks.

That said I would be ok with Directv doing away with credits including for new subscribers if it meant lower costs across the board. It makes it hard to recommend Directv to someone if it means they have to negotiate to get the best deal possible.

I've also never understood how Directv is allowed to offer some people credit. I know for monopoly reasons they have to have nationwide pricing, but if they're offereing credits to some but not all they are basically defeating nationwide pricing.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

gregjones said:


> Stopping the widespread use of credits and going after clients with better credit history is a DirecTV initiative to improve the "quality" of their customer base. Dish consistently goes after clients on a price basis. DirecTV has made a conscious effort (as documented on their investor calls) to embrace their position as a quality provider. This means fewer random credits, and a smaller percentage of people that receive high-end equipment subsidized by DirecTV.
> 
> I did not say anyone was cheating or trying to pull a fast one. I am simply pointing out that all subscribers share the expense of DirecTV. The discounts given will be absorbed by everyone. And any call to customer service requesting a price break takes folks away from fixing service issues. Anyone that calls to get a lower price should not complain about the level of customer service as they are contributing to the problem.


I don't think "good customer service" and "reasonable pricing" have to be mutually exclusive.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I don't think "good customer service" and "reasonable pricing" have to be mutually exclusive.


When people use the customer service representatives to achieve what they consider reasonable pricing, they do become somewhat contrary.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

gregjones said:


> When people use the customer service representatives to achieve what they consider reasonable pricing, they do become somewhat contrary.


What representatives would you suggest they use?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I love all the credits that I can get why should I worry about a big corporation like D* the money is better in my pocket than their's.

If they are offering I am taking seems pretty simple to me. No different then a grocery store offering sale items every week.


----------



## Downset (Jun 3, 2008)

kevinbuckeye said:


> There is nothing wrong with asking for credits. I asked for free superfan to go along with my MLB package ($50 value). They actually gave me $10 off for six months. If this hadn't been done I would not have ordered the package, so it worked out for both parties. I got the MLB and superfan and Directv got $179 bucks.
> 
> That said I would be ok with Directv doing away with credits including for new subscribers if it meant lower costs across the board. It makes it hard to recommend Directv to someone if it means they have to negotiate to get the best deal possible.
> 
> I've also never understood how Directv is allowed to offer some people credit. I know for monopoly reasons they have to have nationwide pricing, but if they're offereing credits to some but not all they are basically defeating nationwide pricing.


That $10 credit for 6 months is there for CSRs to use for custs that have actual billing and/or programming issues. Not for customers that refuse to order services because of costs. You probably just got lucky and got a rep abusing their credit offers.

Losing new customer offers may be a good idea to lower all around costs. But would be impossible for D to keep up with other company offers, and widen their new customer base.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Let's all send a couple of bucks to DirecTV reading some of the posts around here and you wouldn't think they grossed about $17 Billion dollars last year...increasing revenue almost 20%.

Their cost of programming is just about flat from a year ago. Overall operating profit margin of about 27% (BDA for your technical types). This is a very healthy company that is continuing to grow it's margins and overall profitability.

They are going to raise their fees next year. They are going to find ways to raise the overall average monthly bill.

Chase Carey's compensation package was valued at $6.5 million last year and about $17 million over the past five years. He also owns about $20 million worth of DirecTV stock. I'm not sure if those compensation numbers include his free DirecTV service (which I hear includes ALL the premiums and sports packages!)

So, let's talk about that $10/month credit that might keep a customer spending $88/month.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

It's one thing to call up and ask if they can do anything price wise on your monthly bill. I do it about every 6-9 months with my credit cards about the interest rate. Sometimes they say sure, here's what we can do, sometimes, its sorry, nothing we can do. No harm in asking.

However, it is a completely different story calling in, asking/demanding to talk to retention and threating to cancel just for a discount. Thats what I have an issue with.

Asking = Ok
Threating to cancel = Not Ok.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

That is all I do is ask I have been with D* for 12 years now or there abouts have had ST since then pay my bill on time every month and have put up with lots of missed hours at work many times to get the system up and running becuase of bad installs faulty equipment or whatever so I do not feel guilty one bit about asking for credits.

I usually ask this time of year for ST and SF and already got a sweet deal on ST now waiting to get my SF for free once they get into the system for the up coming season. If I don't get SF for free I will cancel the whole ST package.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Let's all send a couple of bucks to DirecTV reading some of the posts around here and you wouldn't think they grossed about $17 Billion dollars last year...increasing revenue almost 20%.
> 
> Their cost of programming is just about flat from a year ago. Overall operating profit margin of about 27% (BDA for your technical types). This is a very healthy company that is continuing to grow it's margins and overall profitability.
> 
> ...


I'd rather they adjust the packages to include DVR and HD fees along with movie channels with or without sports. A $10 per month credit doesn't do squat when I have to spend $45 per month more to get the movie channels under the premium package.

Maybe if they weren't so generous with the credits we could get more programming for the same or less money.

Regardless, you won't see them lowering their profit potential, since there's still shareholders (either public or private) that have an expectation on their returns.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Let's all send a couple of bucks to DirecTV reading some of the posts around here and you wouldn't think they grossed about $17 Billion dollars last year...increasing revenue almost 20%.
> 
> Their cost of programming is just about flat from a year ago. Overall operating profit margin of about 27% (BDA for your technical types). This is a very healthy company that is continuing to grow it's margins and overall profitability.
> 
> ...


Ok, as a capitalist, I don't blame them for making a profit. They should, as shareholders pay them to do just that. The $10/month costs a lot more than $10/month. Someone got paid to sit on the phone during the haggling.

I actually want DirecTV to make money because I want them to stay in business. I want them to represent a good value to shareholders because that is how they obtain capital for projects. Projects at DirecTV result in better products for me as a customer. DirecTV making money led to there being new satellites in the sky and new HD on that TV in my house.

I get a bit irritated at the fact that some people expect executives to not be compensated for the success of a company. How much their executives made has no bearing whatsoever with people expecting a left-field credit on their account. It's not as if DirecTV is going to find a pool of qualified individuals that will run the company for minimum wage. If they did, they would be in business a very short time.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> What representatives would you suggest they use?


I suggest people pay the rate to which they agreed. This is not food, people. It is entertainment. If you don't want to pay the price for it, cancel it.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> That is all I do is ask I have been with D* for 12 years now or there abouts have had ST since then pay my bill on time every month and have put up with lots of missed hours at work many times to get the system up and running becuase of bad installs faulty equipment or whatever so I do not feel guilty one bit about asking for credits.
> 
> I usually ask this time of year for ST and SF and already got a sweet deal on ST now waiting to get my SF for free once they get into the system for the up coming season. If I don't get SF for free I will cancel the whole ST package.


Credit for missed appointments or their errors are completely different. The OP referred to getting credits annually "just because." Correcting actual problems with customer service does warrant correction and is the intended purpose of these credits.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

gregjones said:


> I suggest people pay the rate to which they agreed. This is not food, people. It is entertainment. If you don't want to pay the price for it, cancel it.


I disagree wholeheartedly.

The logic of your argument is faulty on the grounds that there are plenty of other forms of entertainment that people try to get a better deal on:


Hotel rooms
Boats
Cars
Vacations
Electronics
Movie tickets

Just because it's not a staple required to live doesn't mean I shouldn't try to get a better deal on it.

This is capitalism, not socialism. Part of the generally accepted definition of capitalism is "the right of individuals and corporations to trade, using money, in goods, services (including finance), labor and land." Where in there does it say that there has to be a fixed price? Customer doesn't like it, he's more than welcome to ask for a lower price; this doesn't mean that the company has to give it up at that price. I have customers ask for a lower price all the time. Sometimes I give it to them, sometimes I don't, it depends on the relationship. If a customer walked in my door demanding a lower price or they'd take their business elsewhere I'd show them to the door.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

tcusta00 said:


> I disagree wholeheartedly.
> 
> The logic of your argument is faulty on the grounds that there are plenty of other forms of entertainment that people try to get a better deal on:
> 
> ...


Very well put. I am in sales myself and nobody gets the same deals


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> Very well put. I am in sales myself and nobody gets the same deals


the only thing to remember on credits is that the more credits you ask for and get, the less profitable customer you are to the company, and the less likely they are to want to keep you later.

Nosmo King


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

curt8403 said:


> the only thing to remember on credits is that the more credits you ask for and get, the less profitable customer you are to the company, and the less likely they are to want to keep you later.
> 
> Nosmo King


I have been doing this along time and D* has been nothing but gracious with me except for 1 time I had a CSR tell me not to call for credits again for at least a year and I didn't. This was after he gave me what I was looking for.

If you want to blame someone blame D* they are the ones who created this situation not me. I just take advantage of what they offer me.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Since most of us hate cable companies, how do you view this scenario? I use Time Warner for my broadband cable. They have an introductory 6-month price of $29 a month, which then goes up to $49 a month. Time Warner hosts both their own Road Runner and Earthlink. Earthlink also offers a 6-month deal for $29. I simply cancel Road Runner every 6 months and switch to Earthlink for $29. After 6 months of Earthlink, I cancel and go back to Road Runner at $29 for another 6 months. I've been switching back and forth every 6 months for 3 years. I have never paid more than $29 a month and have saved myself almost $750 in the process. Do you feel better that I bargained a cableco rather than DirecTV?

For those who are intimidated by the process of haggling, here are some interesting links:

Even at Megastores, Hagglers Find No Price Is Set in Stone http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/23/business/23haggle.html

"E-Haggle" Your Way To Bargains http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/05/31/earlyshow/living/money/main4142392.shtml

"Haggling" Can Save You Big Bucks http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/06/02/earlyshow/living/money/main4144287.shtml

Of course, the fewer people who utilize haggling the better it is for those of us who have no problem at all with it.


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

mika911 said:


> Is DirecTV cutting *bak *on credits?





cariera said:


> Are you cutting *back *on the use of the alphabet? ha-ha


I think the OP may be EARL.....:lol:


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> This is capitalism, not socialism. Part of the generally accepted definition of capitalism is "the right of individuals and corporations to trade, using money, in goods, services (including finance), labor and land." Where in there does it say that there has to be a fixed price? Customer doesn't like it, he's more than welcome to ask for a lower price; this doesn't mean that the company has to give it up at that price. I have customers ask for a lower price all the time. Sometimes I give it to them, sometimes I don't, it depends on the relationship. If a customer walked in my door demanding a lower price or they'd take their business elsewhere I'd show them to the door.


The key point you are missing is that it is not a one-time or infrequent transaction. If DirecTV adjusts prices to compensate for these credits, it doesn't impact just "some other guy." It impacts you.

We have seen that the credit game becomes an expectation for many people. How many people complained when SuperFan wasn't an easy credit last year. How many people are irate that they will no longer be able to keep a PPV on their DVR indefinitely: not because they purchased the movie outright, but because DirecTV never bothered to care before?

DirecTV has setup an environment where many customers expect to pay $10/month under the listed price. This makes perfect sense in a number of business models, but not in this one. Coming up with individual pricing schemes for 17 million customers is not bright. No wonder they have issues with their billing system.

I am not blaming anyone for getting whatever discount they can. I am blaming DirecTV for not enforcing their own rules more consistently. They are contributing to their own problems.

For me, putting the time into haggling over the phone is hardly worth the $10/month. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> Since most of us hate cable companies, how do you view this scenario? I use Time Warner for my broadband cable. They have an introductory 6-month price of $29 a month, which then goes up to $49 a month. Time Warner hosts both their own Road Runner and Earthlink. Earthlink also offers a 6-month deal for $29. I simply cancel Road Runner every 6 months and switch to Earthlink for $29. After 6 months of Earthlink, I cancel and go back to Road Runner at $29 for another 6 months. I've been switching back and forth every 6 months for 3 years. I have never paid more than $29 a month and have saved myself almost $750 in the process. Do you feel better that I bargained a cableco rather than DirecTV?
> 
> For those who are intimidated by the process of haggling, here are some interesting links:
> 
> ...


I have no problem with you haggling with the cable company because I don't bear the cost of your credits. I think you're bright to get the credits and they are idiots to extend them to you.


----------



## Downset (Jun 3, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> I disagree wholeheartedly.
> 
> The logic of your argument is faulty on the grounds that there are plenty of other forms of entertainment that people try to get a better deal on:
> 
> ...


Exactly. I don't think anyone has said there's any harm in asking. But repeat calls, and arguements over pricing, just to recieve a credit is a different story. Just ends up costing you time, and the company money.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

gregjones said:


> The key point you are missing is that it is not a one-time or infrequent transaction. If DirecTV adjusts prices to compensate for these credits, it doesn't impact just "some other guy." It impacts you.
> 
> We have seen that the credit game becomes an expectation for many people. How many people complained when SuperFan wasn't an easy credit last year. How many people are irate that they will no longer be able to keep a PPV on their DVR indefinitely: not because they purchased the movie outright, but because DirecTV never bothered to care before?
> 
> ...


What's worth it to some isn't worth it to you, and that's fine. What you don't seem to understand is that capitalism isn't predicated on any of the things you've been saying it is, like whether the product/service is necessary of life/sustenance or not, and now whether the product/service is billed one time or periodically. What difference does _that_ make?

It's not up to you to determine if the business model works or doesn't, that's up to management. If you don't like the way it's operating then you would take your business elsewhere, which obviously you have not. And what "rules" are you referring to that DirecTV isn't following? It's their business - they're free to change the rules any time. It's up to the customer to accept it or not. It works.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

MartyS said:


> Maybe if they weren't so generous with the credits we could get more programming for the same or less money.


Assume, for the sake of argument, that every customer decided to voluntarily pay $10 a month more than they were being charged and signed a pledge to continue doing so for at least a year. Would DirecTV reduce their prices by $10 or would they pocket the extra money and laugh all the way to the bank? DirecTV doesn't set a profit target for each year and then stop charging when they reach it. They charge as much as they think the market will bear and customers try to pay as little as possible. That's the way capitalism works.

Having said that, DirecTV is free to change their policies and deny all credits if they wish. That's their right in a capitalistic system. I'm free to try to get a credit. That's MY right in a capitalistic system.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> What's worth it to some isn't worth it to you, and that's fine. What you don't seem to understand is that capitalism isn't predicated on any of the things you've been saying it is, like whether the product/service is necessary of life/sustenance or not, and now whether the product/service is billed one time or periodically. What difference does _that_ make?
> 
> It's not up to you to determine if the business model works or doesn't, that's up to management. If you don't like the way it's operating then you would take your business elsewhere, which obviously you have not. And what "rules" are you referring to that DirecTV isn't following? It's their business - they're free to change the rules any time. It's up to the customer to accept it or not. It works.


I understand capitalism very well. You have left the topic completely.

Haggling over prices using customer service lines is not consistent with the desires of many people here: improved customer service, more accurate billing, fewer increases.

I am not impacted by the first two because I have not had any major issues with installation and I hardly ever change my programming package. The credits I have received have been for the purchase of new equipment.

DirecTV most certainly has the opportunity to pursue any business model they want. They have stated recently that they are locking down on credits and going after customers with higher credit scores. The original question was whether or not credits were being limited in some way. They are.


----------



## Downset (Jun 3, 2008)

Bob Coxner said:


> Since most of us hate cable companies, how do you view this scenario? I use Time Warner for my broadband cable. They have an introductory 6-month price of $29 a month, which then goes up to $49 a month. Time Warner hosts both their own Road Runner and Earthlink. Earthlink also offers a 6-month deal for $29. I simply cancel Road Runner every 6 months and switch to Earthlink for $29. After 6 months of Earthlink, I cancel and go back to Road Runner at $29 for another 6 months. I've been switching back and forth every 6 months for 3 years. I have never paid more than $29 a month and have saved myself almost $750 in the process. Do you feel better that I bargained a cableco rather than DirecTV?
> 
> Of course, the fewer people who utilize haggling the better it is for those of us who have no problem at all with it.


This is the reason I hate my job sometimes  But kudos saving yourself money. Lord knows we all need it.


----------



## Tyrate (Oct 5, 2005)

If it's not obvious to anyone I believe mister gregjones must work for Directv or he must hold large stock in the company because he seems to have no problem with Directv raking us for every dollar they can get and holds those of us who are looking for some type of relief as cry babies who can't understand how paying $100 a month is not a right but a privilege.

It's doggy dog world and the big corporations like DTV are screwing it to you when ever they can, believe it! Directv had no problem given you what you wanted when they were building there base. Free receivers, monthly discounts on plan rates and they use to advertise how they were No.1 in customer service for TV providers in the country, it was there trademark slogan for years! You don't see that ad anymore, do you?

I easily pay over $100 bones a months in fees for the past 10 years I have NO problem with anyone who's trying to get a break on there bill by any means necessary even if it means threatening to leave. All they can say is no, then it's up to you.

I have 3 HD TVs in my home I already forked out $300 for one HD STB and the picture looks great compare to the other 2 standard STB on the other TVs that look like crap (grainy). I'm not about to fork out another $400 to lease 2 more HD STBs that don't have ATSC tuners, so I have to fork out another $100 just to get the ATSC attachment that doesn't come standard like it use to in the HR20, so I can watch my local HD channels that they promoted coming to DTV 2 years ago and yes I already know it's LINTV fault... DishNetwork must of miss that memo! 

Believe me when I say, no one at Directv is worrying about your monthly bills and that's evident by the increase in plan rates on a quarterly basis for the past year.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

gregjones said:


> I understand capitalism very well. You have left the topic completely.
> 
> Haggling over prices using customer service lines is not consistent with the desires of many people here: improved customer service, more accurate billing, fewer increases.
> 
> ...


"Capitalism is usually considered to involve the right of individuals and corporations to trade, using money, in goods, services (including finance), labor and land."

How have I left the topic completely? 

Your definition of customer service is frustrating me. What is customer service, as defined by you, I'm curious? See, in my estimation, customer service is helping a customer with whatever they need. Service the customer:

Billing Issue? Call customer service. 
Channel missing? Call customer service. They'll fix you up or forward you to tech support.
Dish blew over? Call customer service. They'll get you over to installation to get a service call scheduled.
Want to add HBO? Call customer service. They'll add the channel.
Want to ask for a credit since you've paid all of your bills on time and are a good customer. Call customer service. They'll give you wha t

Who are you (or me, or anyone else, for that matter) to say what customer service should and shouldn't do? That's not up to you and me, it's up to DirecTV. (hey, that's catchy ) If they didn't want people to call in and ask for credits, they'd tell people no and it would stop. But they're okay with it so it happens. Call 1800-DirecTV and you automatically get "customer service." It's the way they have it setup.


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

I was disappointed that they won't give me the going green offer.
I've had auto bill pay, paperless billing, and e-mail alerts for over a year.
I did it because I wanted it. I tried to ge the credit. They refused. I e-mailed and stated my case. They still refuse. 

I'm very disappointed. It's only $20, but come on! They could at least give those of us already signed up something.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Tyrate said:


> If it's not obvious to anyone I believe mister gregjones must work for Directv or he must hold large stock in the company because he seems to have no problem with Directv raking us for every dollar they can get and holds those of us who are looking for some type of relief as cry babies who can't understand how paying $100 a month is not a right but a privilege.


You might want to look at my posting history before leveling a personal attack. I hold them to account when they are in the wrong. I don't work for them or own one share of their stock.

Thanks for your insight and welcome to the forum.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> If they didn't want people to call in and ask for credits, they'd tell people no and it would stop. But they're okay with it so it happens.


They have stopped giving credits as easily. That prompted the OP to ask.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

Tyrate said:


> If it's not obvious to anyone I believe mister gregjones must work for Directv or he must hold large stock in the company because he seems to have no problem with Directv raking us for every dollar they can get and holds those of us who are looking for some type of relief as cry babies who can't understand how paying $100 a month is not a right but a privilege.
> 
> It's doggy dog world and the big corporations like DTV are screwing it to you when ever they can, believe it! Directv had no problem given you what you wanted when they were building there base. Free receivers, monthly discounts on plan rates and they use to advertise how they were No.1 in customer service for TV providers in the country, it was there trademark slogan for years! You don't see that ad anymore, do you?
> 
> ...


Uhh you do realize that if you are that unhappy with them as a provider you are free to switch? I understand gregs point of view, however I dont agree with it. That certainly doesnt make him a DirecTv employee. Everyone is entitled to make the best deal for themselves, but then have to be willing to face the aftereffects of the actions. Eventually enough people ask for credits that they go away. This happened with so called CSR roulette, it happened with the HR2x boxes, and i would suspect eventually it will happen with arbitrary credits. Just as we have to right to make the deal they have the right to drop the hammer.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

gregjones said:


> They have stopped giving credits as easily. That prompted the OP to ask.


And therein lies the beauty of capitalism. The customer asked, was denied, and life moved along and the earth kept on its axis.

Lesson over.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

jimb726 said:


> Uhh you do realize that if you are that unhappy with them as a provider you are free to switch? I understand gregs point of view, however I dont agree with it. That certainly doesnt make him a DirecTv employee. Everyone is entitled to make the best deal for themselves, but then have to be willing to face the aftereffects of the actions. Eventually enough people ask for credits that they go away. This happened with so called CSR roulette, it happened with the HR2x boxes, and i would suspect eventually it will happen with arbitrary credits. Just as we have to right to make the deal they have the right to drop the hammer.


And that's pretty much it. They have the same freedom we do. When they stop giving credits completely, it will be too late. We have the right, as customers to walk away. Increasingly, they have chosen to walk away from some customers. This was most evident when they started taking people at their word when they asked to talk to retention by threatening to cancel.

It's your money. Do with it what you will. It's their service. They can do with it what they choose.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> And therein lies the beauty of capitalism. The customer asked, was denied, and life moved along and the earth kept on its axis.
> 
> Lesson over.


How do you tell you have gone too far? Generally, about five minutes too late to do anything about it.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

I have DSL service through AT&T Worldnet. Their price for 3000 kbs is $49 a month, but for new customers it is $29 a month for the first year. I called and said I would commit to the service for a year if they gave me the new price and they did. This saved me $20 a month and made my wife happy. I see nothing wrong in asking nicely. You never know.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Apparently they do not have as much authority to correct a problem as they used to. I recently ordered an Access card so I could add a used receiver I purchased to my account. All was well in the initial call and the card would be sent according to the rep. The card was charged to my account, but never delivered. Subsequent calls yielded that I had ordered 3 cards within the minimum alloted time to do so. The result was the situation would be escalated. I paid for the card which was never shipped and they have not corrected the problem in 2 months. I am a customer of approximately 9 years($125+/mo.) and am considering dropping the service as a result of this problem.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

mika911 said:


> The past two years I was able to get $10 credit once a month on my DirecTV account, but they seem to refuse to do it this year.
> 
> Has DirecTV been cutting back on these things?
> 
> My bill is so high these days. ha-ha.


You were asking for credits for no other reason than you felt your bill was too high, or you had some other legitimate reasons to even ask for credits?


----------



## Downset (Jun 3, 2008)

JohnH said:


> Apparently they do not have as much authority to correct a problem as they used to. I recently ordered an Access card so I could add a used receiver I purchased to my account. All was well in the initial call and the card would be sent according to the rep. The card was charged to my account, but never delivered. Subsequent calls yielded that I had ordered 3 cards within the minimum alloted time to do so. The result was the situation would be escalated. I paid for the card which was never shipped and they have not corrected the problem in 2 months. I am a customer of approximately 9 years($125+/mo.) and am considering dropping the service as a result of this problem.


Now you sir, deserve repremand. You need to call, and calmy explain the situation. Getting to right person on the line(in the right dept.) should get this resolved. You may need to request to speak with someone in the Access Card Distribution Department.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Downset said:


> Now you sir, deserve repremand. You need to call, and calmy explain the situation. Getting to right person on the line(in the right dept.) should get this resolved. You may need to request to speak with someone in the Access Card Distribution Department.


You cannot order an Access card or talk to anyone about an Access card at DIRECTV without talking to an Access card rep. I have done that at least 4 times(one with the floor supervisior) about this single problem. Do not be so quick to impose a reprimand.


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

dmurphy said:


> I see absolutely no harm in asking if there's flexibility in the pricing.
> 
> It has nothing to do with "high risk", or bad credit. It also has nothing to do with threatening to cancel.
> 
> ...


Who is your wireless carrier? I could certainly use 20% off of my monthly bill! Oh and I do agree that there is no harm in asking for a better price or deal. I asked for all of the deals that were mentiioned on this forum including the AAA deal and got no where fast. I did get the standard $18 off per month for 12 months.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

gregjones said:


> The problem is that you don't buy a car each month or remodel your home each month. You are haggling for a lower price from a company that charges you a monthly fee. The poor sucker that gets stuck paying for your lower price isn't a stranger, it is you.
> 
> I don't expect people to pay the price because it is good for others. I do expect them to have the mental capacity to understand that they are paying for their own discount.


Most people don't pay "once" for a car - they borrow (via loan or lease) and pay monthly for many years. Depending on the size of the home remodel project, it can fall into the same category.

For some reason, most Americans have a problem trying to negotiate, and as a result, most companies have stopped allowing their front-line sales and service employees to respond to any negotiations. Case in point, Circuit City used to hire commissioned sales people who would negotiate prices. I bought many big-ticket items from them for less than advertised prices just by negotiating. I also worked with many sales reps that helped me make an informed decision and understand the products they were selling. Now, their sales staff is hourly and they don't know the difference between DVD, DTV, or DLP. They have no clue about how to negotiate a price. My last big-ticket purchase was at HH Gregg who still hires *and trains* commissioned sales people and will negotiate.

So, I say kudos to those who (in a calm, business-like manner) negotiate a better price or a credit. Go for it!


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

rustynails said:


> Who is your wireless carrier? I could certainly use 20% off of my monthly bill! Oh and I do agree that there is no harm in asking for a better price or deal. I asked for all of the deals that were mentiioned on this forum including the AAA deal and got no where fast. I did get the standard $18 off per month for 12 months.


My carrier is Verizon Wireless - I know this gets contentious, but I've never had a problem with them.

To see if your company has a discount plan with Verizon Wireless - 
http://www.verizonwireless.com/getdiscount


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

To the OP - yes, the days of handing out all sorts of free this and free that are over.

Some cases still warrant some form of incentive compensation (as I've heard it called lately), but overall, there is a downturn in the amount and frequency of satisfying the "what do I get for free" mindset.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

Is this you?

Click on: http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2006-04/tivo-sends-echostar-packing/

Then scroll down to response 13:

_Greg Jones
August 18th, 2006 at 2:32 pm
I am a Dish Employee and I can tell you that Charlie Ergen will not give up the fight. As an employee I ma limited as to what info I have regarding the case and what I can say but he will not give up._



gregjones said:


> You might want to look at my posting history before leveling a personal attack. I hold them to account when they are in the wrong. I don't work for them or own one share of their stock.
> 
> Thanks for your insight and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Warning... let's not get into attacks on people's integrity. If this thread goes any further down that road, it will be closed.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

By all means, please close it. The thread has become moronically redundant.



Stuart Sweet said:


> Warning... let's not get into attacks on people's integrity. If this thread goes any further down that road, it will be closed.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

kokishin said:


> By all means, please close it. The thread has become moronically redundant.


Then why do you keep posting in it? Seriously, why do people have the need to post in a thread that it is moronic or any other thing? Of course the irony is, that by poting, you moved it right back to the top of the list again.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

jimb726 said:


> Then why do you keep posting in it? Seriously, why do people have the need to post in a thread that it is moronic or any other thing? Of course the irony is, that by poting, you moved it right back to the top of the list again.


Indeed.....


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

Practice what you preach. Besides moronically redundant, now it's become hypocritical.



jimb726 said:


> Then why do you keep posting in it? Seriously, why do people have the need to post in a thread that it is moronic or any other thing? Of course the irony is, that by poting, you moved it right back to the top of the list again.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

Indeed..... 



dodge boy said:


> Indeed.....


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Just the other day, they gave me a $10 credit I didn't even want.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

Jeremy,

That's great! Did you refuse it? I would have definitely taken it. If you accepted it- Bravo!



Jeremy W said:


> Just the other day, they gave me a $10 credit I didn't even want.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Just the other day, they gave me a $10 credit I didn't even want.


If you don't want it can i have it?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

jimb726 said:


> Of course the irony is, that by poting, you moved it right back to the top of the list again.


"irony can be pretty ironic sometimes" -buck murdock, "airplane II".


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

Stuart - I have no problem with people questioning the legitimacy of people's statements and their conflicts of interests, especially if they blatantly lie about said conflicts of interests. Just my two cents.

As far as the credits go, I'm not big into calling just to get credits annually. DirecTV shouldn't need to compete in this area because the service they offer is already cheaper than cable. However, when it comes to equipment, installs, etc. I have no problem with people calling and getting free receivers, dishes, etc. Cable doesn't have an upfront charge for their equipment, hence DirecTV needs to compete in this area. DirecTV needs to offer credits for equipment. I know I would have major reservations about paying for leased equipment that I MUST return at some point knowing that competitors don't charge an upfront fee to use.


----------



## hadji (Sep 30, 2006)

Must be in your approach. I just got $10 off per month for a year PLUS 6 months all movie channels free(I didn't ask, they offered). I haven't payed for equipment since I started with D over 10 years ago. From my end, there is no change in the "perks'


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

tiger2005 said:


> Cable doesn't have an upfront charge for their equipment, hence DirecTV needs to compete in this area. DirecTV needs to offer credits for equipment. I know I would have major reservations about paying for leased equipment that I MUST return at some point knowing that competitors don't charge an upfront fee to use.


I understand your point, but I much prefer the "obtain equipment at a *one-time* cost up front" model over the "pay a monthly equipment charge for as long as you're using it" model any day.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

kokishin said:


> Jeremy,
> 
> That's great! Did you refuse it? I would have definitely taken it. If you accepted it- Bravo!


I accepted it, before I realized that the CSR wasn't willing to send me a new receiver, and gave me the credit instead.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

I presume you were trying to get a "new" receiver below the Directv advertised price?



Jeremy W said:


> I accepted it, before I realized that the CSR wasn't willing to send me a new receiver, and gave me the credit instead.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

kokishin said:


> I presume you were trying to get a "new" receiver below the Directv advertised price?


Close. I was actually trying to get a replacement for my leased H20 that decided to stop letting me watch HD channels. How awful of me, I know.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

RobertE said:


> It's one thing to call up and ask if they can do anything price wise on your monthly bill. I do it about every 6-9 months with my credit cards about the interest rate. Sometimes they say sure, here's what we can do, sometimes, its sorry, nothing we can do. No harm in asking.
> 
> However, it is a completely different story calling in, asking/demanding to talk to retention and threating to cancel just for a discount. Thats what I have an issue with.
> 
> ...


Totally agree.

Whenever I called in, I asked nicely, never threatened about anything. In the past they were happy to help out


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

What unmitagated gall you possess! :lol: (Better put up your deflector shields).

Was the CSR going to charge you $70 to send someone out to swap it? With all the Directv equipment you own or lease, I would be a little surprised if you do not have the Protection Plan. And if you have the PP, they should take care of your H20.

BTW, the H20 does not show up in your setup.

Hope you get the problem squared away soon.



Jeremy W said:


> Close. I was actually trying to get a replacement for my leased H20 that decided to stop letting me watch HD channels. How awful of me, I know.


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I don't think "good customer service" and "reasonable pricing" have to be mutually exclusive.


No, but "good customer service" and "low pricing" tend to be.

You don't get to be the "best customer service" by paying minimum wage to a bunch of teen-agers who are burning time until they find a "real job"

A "reasonable" price for a soda pop is $1.50 at McDonalds, and $2 (plus tip) at TGI Friday's. A whopping 1/3 more....because of the service.

Same soda. Different service.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

kokishin said:


> Was the CSR going to charge you $70 to send someone out to swap it?


The CSR wasn't willing to get me a new receiver at all. The $10 credit was all she was willing to give me, which left me less than pleased.


kokishin said:


> With all the Directv equipment you own or lease, I would be a little surprised if you do not have the Protection Plan. And if you have the PP, they should take care of your H20.


As part of this whole ordeal, I do have the Protection Plan. And they still wouldn't replace it.


kokishin said:


> BTW, the H20 does not show up in your setup.


Thanks to the Office of the President, it's an H21 now.  I shot them an e-mail, got a call the next day, and they agreed that the CSR was mistaken in not giving me a new receiver. So I got a brand new H21, free of charge.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Jeremy W said:


> As part of this whole ordeal, I do have the Protection Plan. And they still wouldn't replace it.


Was this call to the PP directly or a first line CSR?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Jon J said:


> Was this call to the PP directly or a first line CSR?


It was to a regular CSR, I don't have the number to the PP line.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> It was to a regular CSR, I don't have the number to the PP line.


When the computer asks what your calling about, state "Protection Plan"


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

The IVR should pick up your phone number and if you ask for technical, transfer you to Protection Plan.

DirecTV has been getting tighter about replacing equipment without confirmation (when I had to have my HR10-250 replaced because it froze at 'Welcome, Powering Up' they wanted to send a tech out to look at it first).

Anyway, give it a while and call back. When you get to the CSR, ask to speak with the protection plan. They'll either transfer you or tell you you're already there.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

Congrats! Now if the Office of the President would provide feedback to the CSR to avoid this issue with other customers, then that would be a nice outcome as well.



Jeremy W said:


> The CSR wasn't willing to get me a new receiver at all. The $10 credit was all she was willing to give me, which left me less than pleased.
> 
> As part of this whole ordeal, I do have the Protection Plan. And they still wouldn't replace it.
> 
> Thanks to the Office of the President, it's an H21 now.  I shot them an e-mail, got a call the next day, and they agreed that the CSR was mistaken in not giving me a new receiver. So I got a brand new H21, free of charge.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

CJTE said:


> The IVR should pick up your phone number and if you ask for technical, transfer you to Protection Plan.


I was calling from my cell phone, not the landline phone registered on the account.


kokishin said:


> Now if the Office of the President would provide feedback to the CSR to avoid this issue with other customers, then that would be a nice outcome as well.


That would be great, but we all know it'll never happen. That CSR will just go on, not caring about her job, then she'll quit and be replaced by another CSR that doesn't care.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

kokishin said:


> Is this you?
> 
> Click on: http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2006-04/tivo-sends-echostar-packing/
> 
> ...


No, that would not be me. I will charge that guy a licensing fee for using my name though.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

tiger2005 said:


> Stuart - I have no problem with people questioning the legitimacy of people's statements and their conflicts of interests, especially if they blatantly lie about said conflicts of interests. Just my two cents.
> 
> As far as the credits go, I'm not big into calling just to get credits annually. DirecTV shouldn't need to compete in this area because the service they offer is already cheaper than cable. However, when it comes to equipment, installs, etc. I have no problem with people calling and getting free receivers, dishes, etc. Cable doesn't have an upfront charge for their equipment, hence DirecTV needs to compete in this area. DirecTV needs to offer credits for equipment. I know I would have major reservations about paying for leased equipment that I MUST return at some point knowing that competitors don't charge an upfront fee to use.


You do realize that there would be more than one Greg Jones in this world...I hope.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

gregjones said:


> You do realize that there would be more than one Greg Jones in this world...I hope.


greg jones is a fb for the jaguars.


----------



## billbillw (Aug 19, 2006)

They are still giving out credits, sometimes you don't even have to ask for them. 

I called in to DirecTV a few weeks back just to get an idea of what my early termination fee would be. Simple enough. Not really complaining to them, just exploring my options.

A couple days later, I get a call from DirecTV as a follow up. They asked me if I was happy with the service, etc. I said that I was happy except for the fact that my bill has gone up almost 50% in just 2 years. (Forced to new rate plan, had to start paying for locals despite getting mine from OTA, new HD Extra pack charge, plus annual increases). They immediately offered me a $10/ month credit for one year. I thanked them and that was it. I didn't expect or ask for a credit. They offered it.


----------



## DCFSCAZARES (Dec 4, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Gentlemen and ladies,
> 
> I have deleted several posts that were simply too rude to stand, and the replies to those posts. I apologize if yours was one of them. I ask you all to be "the bigger people" and not lash out at someone for posting an opinion you do not agree with in a tone you don't like.


Also, dbstalk have cut down (no more credit) on "Verbal Abuse" towards others on this forum.:lol:


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> greg jones is a fb for the jaguars.


Greg Jones is ALSO a fb for the jaguars.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

gregjones said:


> Greg Jones is ALSO a fb for the jaguars.


OK, I'm confused. Is it you, or another Greg Jones that is a fb for the jaguars?

Kidding. :lol:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Big props to D*!! Just called into add another HD receiver to my account. The CSR put me on hold, came back and said that a review of my account showed I was a long time sub so she said to offset the costs I'll be getting $10 off my bill for the next year. Did not even have to ask and the best part is the install is tomorrow!! Talk about fast turn around.


----------



## mirwin101 (Oct 9, 2006)

Back in the spring I noticed my bill had gone up and I just called DirecTV to ask why it had gone up. The agent gave me a credit for $10 a month for 12 months and my bill actually ended up lower than it had been before. I didn't act angry or anything and I didn't ask for a credit (I didn't complain either  ).


----------

